# new to poodles too...



## jakl (Apr 24, 2008)

hi, we recently bought an 8 month old, gourgous red standard girl. My best friend is a pro groomer so mostly I don't need clipping advice, and also there is the good advice on this forum already. What I really want to know is how do i keep the long hair on Sis fluffy between baths? She stays fluffy for awhile, maybe 2 days, but then she just goes curlyall over. I brush her almost daily, and use a light spray in conditoner. thank you for any advice.


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

The first thought I have is that straightening the hair requires a dryer. Pro groomers use high velocity dryers and fluff driers (like a big hair dryer on a stand). Brushing alone may help to de-curl a bit, but you'd need to also use a blow dryer to set the hair, too. Kind of like human hair.  But I'm not really a poodle "expert," so maybe another seasoned pro can better answer this for you...


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

Perhaps your spray in conditioner is part of the problem( it can 'weigh the hair down') Brushing the hair dry is not usually recommended as the best way, so instead of always using a conditioner, use plain water spritzing. The blow dryer suggestion will also help. Those of us humans with curly hair know that if we want to make our hair straighter/ more manageable we use extra conditioner, the same is true for Poodles. Try brushing with water just until hair is damp not wet, then blow dry.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

poofywoof said:


> Perhaps your spray in conditioner is part of the problem( it can 'weigh the hair down') Brushing the hair dry is not usually recommended as the best way, so instead of always using a conditioner, use plain water spritzing. The blow dryer suggestion will also help. Those of us humans with curly hair know that if we want to make our hair straighter/ more manageable we use extra conditioner, the same is true for Poodles. Try brushing with water just until hair is damp not wet, then blow dry.


not completely true. if you use too much conditioner on a poodle with long hair, the coat will be weighed down and wont get as fluffy as it would if you had used less. you shouldnt use too much in the bath either b/c it just makes the hair too soft to stay straight.

the key to keeping your dog looking better in between groomings is to relly do a good job on the bath/blow dry. im not sure what you are using to dry the dog, but you have to hand dry these dog copletely dry from head to toe in order to get them to look good. what i do is start with a high velocity dryer to get most of the water off (i dont typically use this dryer on their heads, ears, or tail). the i go over the entire body with a stand/fluff dryer. brushing with a pin brush while drying is essential so that al the hairs get seperated. when you dry the dog, you also have to make sure to keep the dryer in one place until that area is completely dry. if you dont do this, the hair wil not straighten. now after this whole process the everyday is alittle easier. a good brushing everyday will help. if the ears are a problem, then you can band them (just be careful not to band the ear leather). when the hair starts getting curly, then take out the stand dryer and go over the dog with a pin brush, addrssing the curly areas. if the dryer alone wont get the desired effect, then spray a little bit of water in that part and dry it.


----------



## jakl (Apr 24, 2008)

thank you all for this info. how often should i bathe her? I have always had dogs, but poodles are definately different. I'm really enjoying her.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Remember, too, that she's only 8 months old, so still has her puppy coat. 

I have two Standards, and bathe them every 2 weeks. I bought a HV dryer (K9 II), which made all the difference in making them look right. They stay fluffed and plush until they're in the tub getting their next bath!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

poofywoof said:


> Perhaps your spray in conditioner is part of the problem( it can 'weigh the hair down') Brushing the hair dry is not usually recommended as the best way, so instead of always using a conditioner, use plain water spritzing. The blow dryer suggestion will also help. Those of us humans with curly hair know that if we want to make our hair straighter/ more manageable we use extra conditioner, the same is true for Poodles. Try brushing with water just until hair is damp not wet, then blow dry.


Water will actually make the hair more curly on a dog  

What kind of leave in are you using? Bark2Basics has a couple of weightless conditioners. However, no matter how 'weightless' the conditioner, each time you get the coat wet\damp, it will begin to curl...

I would brush and comb her like you normally do, but not put the conditioner every single time...and when you do use it, blow it dry with a hair dryer on low heat; this will help dry the coat quicker and prevent the curl


----------



## jakl (Apr 24, 2008)

Love's_Sophie said:


> Water will actually make the hair more curly on a dog
> 
> What kind of leave in are you using? Bark2Basics has a couple of weightless conditioners. However, no matter how 'weightless' the conditioner, each time you get the coat wet\damp, it will begin to curl...
> 
> I would brush and comb her like you normally do, but not put the conditioner every single time...and when you do use it, blow it dry with a hair dryer on low heat; this will help dry the coat quicker and prevent the curl


I use a rose oil/ tea tree spray watered down. 

I'm only using it every fiew days, not sure if that is making a difference or not yet. thanks again!


----------

